# Rabbits mounting cats



## flipflop04 (Jul 3, 2004)

I have a question...why is my rabbit "humping" mycats? I let it (don't know if it's a she or a he) out earlierand it started chasing the cats around the apartment and trying tomount them. Flip (the rabbit) was also sniffing theirbutts. Is Flip trying to dominate them or is she/he inheat? HELP!!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 3, 2004)

The rabbit is probably trying to show dominence and say "I'm the boss!"


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Jul 3, 2004)

Good thing rabbits and cats cant make baby's. Can you imagine what that would look like. haha

Cristy


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 3, 2004)

I'd agree definitely with what Mybunnyboys says -it sounds definitely like a dominance thing. Bunnies always think theyare boss LOL


----------



## flipflop04 (Jul 4, 2004)

Flip has just started doing this within the lasttwo days (it started on Saturday). It's as if she/he is inheat like a cat or dog. Is it really a matter ofdominance? It's actually kind of funny, the cats run from her.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 4, 2004)

I have 2 boy bunnies. For nearly 6 or 7 monthsone was for sure the dominent one and only Mocha mounted the other toshow dominence. In January, Spice suddenly realised he was bigger thanMocha and just started mounting him, that's when the fighting started.I just told you this to show that things can change in a moment. Istill think it's a dominence thing.


----------



## pecas (Apr 13, 2008)

Any suggestions on how tostop the bunny from going after the cat? We have a 14 year old cat that is miserable about it. Hisses and swats anytime the bunny gets near.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow is this an old thread! You can just start your own, there's no need to look up an old thread to bring a topic up again.

Anyway, welcome to the forum!

How old is your rabbit, and is it neutered? Unneutered boys will sometimes mount anything, from cats to stuffed toys to your foot. Girls will occasionally be like that too. Mounting is also a dominance thing.

Ok so first, neuter the bun if he/she isn't already. Keep in mind that it can take one month+ for the hormones to decrease. Also, give the bun something more appropriate to "love." He might like a stuffed toy his size, just make sure there's no eyes or other decorations that can come off and take it away if he chews on it. Small pillows can work too. My recent foster bun- a four year old unspayed girl- choose a football-shaped pillow as a boyfriend.


----------



## pecas (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you for the response. He's 3 years old and not neutered. Will having him neutered take away his otherwise fun and perky personality?


----------



## naturestee (Apr 14, 2008)

Nope! All my rabbits are spayed/neutered and are cheeky little monkeys just like they were before their surgeries. He might still mount for dominance then too but not nearly as much (I would hope). Neutering only removes sex hormones (and the testicles of course), so it will reduce his sex drive that is annoying the cat so much. And it might make him more litterbox trained. But it won't affect his actual personality.


----------



## LoveBunny92 (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah, my bunne'z does the same thing...dominance and horimones!! LOL. Man, I have GOT to get him neutered soon, guess i'll have to work extra. But umm...... Rabbits and cats can mate, in the town I live in it happened and they had two babies, I have seen one of them! I said to my friend "wow, are you seeing this too?" -hahaha, then she told me, weird. It looked like a cat except it had the back legs of a rabbit, and it had a shorter tail!


----------



## gentle giants (Apr 15, 2008)

Ah, I don't mean to be contradictory, but what you are describing is a birth defect of cats, it really isn't possible for cats and rabbits to mate. The cat/rabbit cross thing is an urban legend, which came about because of that particular birth defect that cats can have. And yes, it really does look like a cat/bunny cross, lots and lots of people have thought the same as you.


----------



## LoveBunny92 (Apr 15, 2008)

HAHAHA......oh wow, I feel stupid :shhhh:


----------



## gentle giants (Apr 16, 2008)

Don't feel bad, likeI said, lots of people have been fooled by it. I have seen vids of kittens with this defect, and they really do look like cat/rabbit crosses!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 19, 2008)

Lmao! Poor little Manx cabbits, haha. They're kind of cute though.


Flopsy humps the crap out of Ryan's mom's cats. And then the funniest thing ever was the younger cat, heather, hasn't been spayed yet, and she was going through "that time" and kept BACKING UP towards Flopsy trying to get her to hump her. We almost died laughing.


----------



## gentle giants (Apr 22, 2008)

Cats can be funny when they are in heat. My husband's cat went in before he got her spayed, and his roomate had a set of big speakers sitting on the floor. Well, one day he was playing some loud music with lots of bass, and the cat backed up against oneof the speakers! Hubby still laughs over that one, ten years later. 

:biggrin2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 26, 2008)

My male rabbit, Sippi, does it all the time to my MALE cats as well. The cats freak out on him and hiss and spit and smack him around a bit, (no claws), and Sippi get's p-oed. He then gets in time out, and the kitties get hugs and kisses. 

Emily


----------

